
Now Gmail on Android is forcing Chrome as web browser - mindflayer
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.gm
======
r-w
Strange. 1.6 _million_ clicks on Feedly; 5 points / 3 comments on HN.

~~~
paglia_s
I think feedly counts clicks to the Play Store page not to the HN story

~~~
wkdown
I had thought it indicated clickthrough by Feedly users. How could they have
overall clickthrough numbers?

~~~
rapha22_1
I think it's bookmarks ("Save for later"). If I bookmark an article with a low
number, I can see Feedly adds 1 to the number beside that little flame.

------
Oletros
A link to Play Store and no link to any proof of that claim?

------
vilmosi
What do you mean? I have the latest Gmail app, non-Chrome default browser and
it works as intended. What's the issue again?

------
mindflayer
Oh shit, after the upgrade to Android 6 on my OnePlus the default browser is
not there anymore. My fault, sorry Google, at least for now.

------
Billybauld
Is it? It isn't for me.

------
Piskvorrr
Browser Wars Revisited. Starring: Google as MS, Chrome as IE.

------
dplgk
Why can't Gmail on Android handle ICS files?

------
mindflayer
So lame!

